# Problem mit H70



## TanteJanosch (27. April 2011)

Hallo Leute,
Heute habe ich meine Corsair H70 eingebaut und ploetzlich startet der PC nicht mehr richtig. Es hoert sich an als ob Die Luefter hochfahren und sofort wieder runter und das kontinuierlich. Außerdem habe ich kein Signal auf dem Bildschirm und ueber die Powertaste laesst er sich nicht mehr herunterfahren.

Hoffentlich koennt ihr mir helfen...


----------



## TankCommander (27. April 2011)

Haste die Grafikkarte richtig angeschlossen? Alle PCI-Stecker drin?


----------



## TanteJanosch (27. April 2011)

Ja, die Grafikkarte ist korrekt angeschlossen. Er lief auch heute morgen noch bevor er die H70 implantiert bekam.
Habe auch alle Kabel und Stecker auf ihren Sitz ueberprueft.


----------



## TankCommander (27. April 2011)

Haste den RAM heute morgen auch ausgebaut? Und wieder ein?


----------



## Malkolm (27. April 2011)

Nein, lediglich die Backplate vom Mainboard abgeschraubt wegen der neuen von Corsair.

Treten die Probleme seit dem Einbau des H70 auf (sprich nach dem ersten Einschalten des Rechners nach erfolgtem Einbau)?
Wie weit bootet der Rechner denn? Kann man ins Bios kommen?
Kein Signal auf dem Bildschirm heißt nicht mal den anfänglichen Board-Screen?
Hast du Fehler LEDs auf dem MB? Ist der SPeaker anegschlossen und kommt ein Fehler-piepen?

Ich würde nicht ausschließen, dass du beim Einbau ein anderes Bauteil gelockert hast. Prüfe mal ob alle anderen Kabel noch fest sitzen, und die GraKa auch noch fest in ihrem Slot sitzt.


----------



## TankCommander (27. April 2011)

Kenne dein beschriebenes Problem wenn die Grafikkarte nicht angeschlossen ist, oder der RAM getauscht würde. Haste auch alle Stromanschlüsse am MB? Nicht nur den 24 Pin sondern auch den 4/8 Pin? Links oben im MB drin?


----------



## TanteJanosch (27. April 2011)

Probleme gabs erst seit deim der neue Kuehler drin ist, als beim ersten Einschalten. Ich kann leider nicht sehen, wie weit er bootet, weil das Signal zum Bildschirm fehlt und deshalb komme ich auch nicht ins Bios. Speaker gibt auch keinen Ton von sich funktioniert aber. 

Eben habe ich den Rechner gestartet ohne Genuegend Saft an der Grafikkarte und ploetzlich scheint er zu booten

Strom ist dran, Graka und Ram rausgenommen und wieder korrekt eingesetzt


----------



## TankCommander (27. April 2011)

Wenn du alles korrekt angeschlossen hast dann würde ich es über einen CMOS Reset versuchen. 

Welches MB haste überhaupt und welches Netzteil?

Wenn du das schon getestet hast, dann würde ich jetzt noch versuchen mit einem Ram-Modul hochzufahren im Slot1 würde so alle RAM-Module durch testen.


----------



## TanteJanosch (27. April 2011)

Da muss ich mal schauen ob die Jumper noch rumliegen.

Mainboard ist ein Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P und Netzteil hat 600Watt und ist von Arlt (Marke)


----------



## TankCommander (27. April 2011)

Versuch mal ohne Maus und Tastatur zu starten.


Edit: Wie viele Ram-Module hast du? 

Welche Piepstöne gibt das MB ab?


----------



## TanteJanosch (27. April 2011)

Also Cmos ist zurueckgesetzt, alle Usb Geraete gezogen.
Ich wuerde fast behaupten mein Netzteil ist zu schwach, aber von einem Zalman CNPS 9700 zu einer Corsair H70 sind doch keine großen Unterschiede hinsichtlich des Stromverbrauchs oder?!


----------



## TankCommander (27. April 2011)

Der H70 hatte nee eigene Stromversorgung. Das müsste ein 4Pin Molex sein. Das Netzteil sollte das ohne Probleme schaffen. Denke nicht das es vom Netzeil kommt ausser es hätte einen defekt.


----------



## TanteJanosch (27. April 2011)

Ja, die H70 hat einen eigenen Stromanschluss, ein 3Pin Molex, der ist am Mainboard angeschlossen, aber wenn er direkt an den Strom kommt aendert sich auch nix.


----------



## TankCommander (27. April 2011)

Versuch mal über einen 4 Pin molex Adapter direkt auf Netzteil zugehen nur bei der Pumpe.


----------



## TanteJanosch (27. April 2011)

Macht es da einen Unterschied ob es vorher zur Lueftersteuerung geht? Weil da geht es auch nicht, selbst wenn die Steuerung ganz hochgedreht ist.

Hab die beiden Rammodule (2x2048MB) mal getauscht, aber es funktioniert immer noch nicht...


----------



## TankCommander (27. April 2011)

Oh das MB sollte schon einen Cpu-Lüfter erkennen. 

Ich würde folgendes jetzt noch testen: Die Lüfter des H70 an den CPU-Lüfteranschluss vom MB beim H70 ist ein y-kabel anbei. Die Pumpe ans Netzteil über einen Molex Adapter. 

Ansonsten würde ich versuchen mit einem RAM-Modul im Slot 1 zu booten oder zwei RAMs in Slot 1 und 3. Event. den RAM im Slot 1 dann tauschen und wieder versuchen zu booten


----------



## Darkfleet85 (27. April 2011)

Steck den H70 beim PWM ein! Also beim CPU Kühler Stecker! (Vielleich hast du im Bios CPU FAN Error Dingsbums eingestellt)

Ansonsten, WLP richtig drauf? Schutzfolie weggenommen, genüngend Anpressdruck?


----------



## TanteJanosch (27. April 2011)

Leider wieder kein Erfolg... Also so langsam zweifle ich an mir selbst

Waermeleitpaste ist drauf, Anpressdruck gut und die Folie ist auch unten. Hab schon alle Kombinationen mit dem CPU_Fan probiert. Nur wennich der Graka einen PCIe steckerwegnehm startet der PC, aber eben ohne Bildsignal und komischerweise auch ohne Speakerton

So, Wasserkuehler ausgebaut. Beim Ausbau ist mir aufgefallen, dass ein Pin von der CPU verbogen war, vielleicht lag es daran. Jetzt werde ich mir wohl nach etwas anderem umsehen.

Trotzdem vielen Dank fuer eure Hilfe!


----------



## Klutten (27. April 2011)

@ TanteJanosch

Doppel- und Dreifachbeiträge sind im Forum nicht gerne gesehen und sind auch für die Übersicht nicht förderlich. Um diese zu vermeiden nutze bitte den Button "Bearbeiten" unten rechts an deinem letzten Beitrag, sofern noch niemand anders eine Antwort verfasst hat.


----------



## Elvis3000 (27. April 2011)

warum hast du beim ausbau des h70 den prozzi aus dem sockel gezogen ? wie kann der stift sich verbiegen ?

da drängt sich die frage auf.....wie hast du den kühler eingebaut?......


----------



## TankCommander (27. April 2011)

Event. Haste einen Kurzschluss drin. Steck mal alles ab incl. Lüfter außer deine Startplatte mit Win! Wenn du korrekt alles auf dem MB angeschlossen hast, muss er so starten. 

Hmm. Wenn du Stifte verbogen hast von der CPU dann startet er natürlich auch nicht.


----------

